# Seat Covers



## Kwaksmoka (Dec 10, 2018)

Looking for some seat covers. I would like marathon but would really like a less expensive option. This is for a hunting truck so it will only be used once a week or so not my everyday driver! Any suggestions? TIA


----------



## Dub (Dec 13, 2018)

Costco has some neoprene models the guys highly recommended from a truck forum I’m on occasionaly.

Since my truck is my daily driver, I was okay with investing a bit more and went with Wet Okole covers.   Absolutely love ‘em.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks Dub, we don’t have a Costco here in Savannah but I’m sure I can find one! I would love the marathon but not for the price on a hunting truck! Ironically it has leather seats but they are starting to tear


----------



## oops1 (Dec 16, 2018)

I have the Carhartts on my truck.. Not sure how they compare price wise. Good covers though


----------

